# مدارس الطيران الشراعي والمظلي في الوطن العربي



## بن عاطف (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد ان اسالكم سؤال ومن اجابني فله جزيل الشكر والتقدير
هل توجد مدارس تدريب على الطيران الشراعي او المظلي وخاصة في السعودية (جده) او اليمن وان لم يكن فيهما فهل توجد في الوطن العربي وما هي عناوينها وشروطها وكلفتها ولكم الشكر والتقديرايضا


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

نعم يوجد في الأردن


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## Omar Sawalha (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الاردن - عمان - ماركا - مطار ماركا - نادي الطيران الشراعي الملكي
اوافيك بتفاصيل التواصل قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## بن عاطف (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي عمر نبقى التفاصيل اذا تكرمت التكلفه والشروط وغيرها


----------

